# Common denominators of mountain bike crashes



## BushPilot (Aug 29, 2007)

I've been thinking about this some wanting to avoid my next crash. In the past several years I've had three pretty bad crashes and they had some elements in common. I notice from some other posts there are alot of similarities. Here's some watchout situations for me:

1. Fatigue -- on the back end of long loop rides and feeling a little delirious.

2. Complacency -- just cruising along unconcerned, a momentary lapse of attention, next thing I knew...

3. Overconfidence -- pushing my limits a little too far, trying to keep up with others. I "should" be able to do this by now.

Any additions to the list?


----------



## insect_o_man (Dec 13, 2007)

Gravity


Too much speed, loss of control.


----------



## BushPilot (Aug 29, 2007)

That says it all!


----------



## xcguy (Apr 18, 2004)

*Sh!t happens*

You can't avoid being in sketchy situations if you ride a lot. You dodge a thousand bullets then blam, that root catches your front wheel and OTB you go. I think injuries get worse the more speed is involved, it's like you multiply your chances of crashing when going fast. You need to know when to commit through a problem area because if you go into it half-azz you might as well walk it. Everyone has their comfort zone, mine is diminishing with age!


----------



## MTBKauai (Mar 20, 2004)

*Reasons to crash...*

4. Thinking 'I might crash'. - Think like a winner. Be a winner.

5. Harboring a secret truffle fetish. - The first step is to admit you have a problem.


----------



## chwesley (Nov 1, 2006)

Is it possible to add random to the list also


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

My worst crash ever was a combination of #1 and #3. Amazingly it was on non technical ground. Three plastic surgeries later I still riding. Never quit, never surrender....


----------



## zkampyman (Jul 1, 2004)

*Rule of the Road*

never travel faster than a speed that you are willing to crash at for a given terrain

Kane


----------



## BushPilot (Aug 29, 2007)

Words of wisdom there.


----------



## BushPilot (Aug 29, 2007)

I think going over the handlebars in a crash has alot of potential for a bad outcome, if you're gonna crash it would likely be better to use a different dismount strategy if possible.


----------



## Doctor Durango (Mar 19, 2008)

*Ego and Lack of attention*

I had a wise doc tell me once from a mental standpoint every accident always occurs because of a couple things.
1. Ego getting too big. Showing off to others or even yourself.

2. Not paying attention. Losing focus.

After hearing this and looking at my accidents in the past couple years, all I can say is yep!


----------



## xcguy (Apr 18, 2004)

*I'll add this*

No one will ever confuse me with someone who rides fast. I know my own limits and I bet they're lower than yours. Almost everyone I ride with goes faster and it's ridiculous for me to try to keep up with them. It's amazing how everyone's normal speed is a good 15-25 percent faster than me but that's just how it is. So--ride within your limits, choose your own lines, don't try to keep up with everyone thinking that you can if you try really really hard.

I rode with a guy in Moab once who after crashing three times I said dooood don't you want to slow down just a bit? He said "I like to crash" like it made the ride real.


----------



## Slyp Dawg (Oct 13, 2007)

just had my first potentially major injury today. I was going too fast through a section of trail I usually could just bomb right on through without even thinking about it. basically a few roots laying randomly across a 1.5' wide trail. easy stuff. I went into it way too fast, and before I knew it the front tire was between a pair of 1.5" diameter trees, next thing I know after that I'm on the ground facing my bike and the single tree that still exists in one piece, in the middle of landing on a pair of roots. somewhere along the line the second joint on my right pointer finger got hit pretty hard and has swelled up a bit. it must have been the fact that it hit the tree that did not literally remove itself from the ground and shatter. I couldn't bend it and exert enough pressure with it to stop quickly, so I just had my dad pick me up and take me home. I still have a pretty normal range of motion with the finger, I just can't touch the tip of my finger to the underside of my pointer finger knuckle like I used to be able to, so it probably isn't broken. it's weird. the last time I was up at the "easy/beginner" trails I busted up my shin. then I went to the intermediate/advanced trails and didn't so much as fall and I pushed pretty hard in some sections. then I go back to the "easy/beginner" trails, do the entire perimiter trail in about 40 minutes, try one section god knows how many times, hit another section too fast and hurt my knuckle real bad as well as break into the small rotting tree removal business


----------



## xenon (Apr 16, 2007)

Panic braking. Combination of ego and complacency in the beginning. Then at some point you feel the danger is real - and pull the brake levers with all your strength at high speed. The rest - matter of luck and terrain. 
Pure bad luck..... often with underlying lack of attention to detail...From my experience - once, towards end of the ride I got a flat and didn't inflate the tire properly after repair. I was just 10 mins from the gas station, why bother too much? But on my way I had to make the final descent, very steep, fast and rocky. At some turn I was passing very close to a rock wall - and you bet, it was where I got a pinch flat in poorly inflated tire. I lost control, crashed into the rock, lost consciousness and all the skin on my left thigh ........


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Dont forget:

6) Equipment Failure - Unexpected flats, carbon bars snapping(owww!!!), pedals breaking, etc.

7) Poor Night Lighting - Battery-powered compact headlights are a bad excuse to be riding fast(above 20mph) at night, _*anywhere*_.

8) Front End Washout - Happens so damn fast....our hands are still gripping the bars when our heads/shoulders strike the ground. Gravity sucks.

9) Rider Error - The majority of mtb crashes are mainly due to picking wrong lines, paying too much attention to the front wheel, and improper rider *weighting*.

Any more???


----------



## xcguy (Apr 18, 2004)

*Yeah, here's one more*



Zachariah said:


> Dont forget:
> 
> 6) Equipment Failure - Unexpected flats, carbon bars snapping(owww!!!), pedals breaking, etc.
> 
> ...


I just got back from Moab and had to consciously take my fingers off my front brake lever during certain slow sketchy areas (yes, I do use the front brake all the time but sometimes...) because I found that I would panic grip both brake levers when trying to go up/over/around certain obstacles. If what I'm panicking about is just to scrub a little speed or just to manhandle the bars the last thing I want is to lock up my front wheel just as that wheel is deadending against something.


----------



## Nate Dawg (Mar 26, 2008)

for an article on crash prevention strategies including anti-crashing drills, crash conditioning and a recent crash story check out http://ultimatemountainbike.blogspot.com


----------



## vmajor (Oct 1, 2007)

For me the single most frequent reason why I crash is:

Tensing up when attempting a technical section. 

Stay loose.

V.


----------



## Bail_Monkey (May 8, 2007)

insect_o_man said:


> Gravity
> 
> Too much speed, loss of control.


Winnah....... too much speed on a turn, tires washing out, steep technical riding = OTB...


----------



## chucko58 (Aug 4, 2006)

vmajor said:


> For me the single most frequent reason why I crash is:
> 
> Tensing up when attempting a technical section.
> 
> ...


This is a big one for me. Sometimes lack of confidence leads to a death grip on the bars (or brakes) and BLAMMO! OTB I go.

I frequently tell myself "just let the bike float and you'll get through this fine". Whaddya know, it works most of the time!


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

All great info!

Thought about my otb crash from Friday evening and determined that I was tired from the week's work, covered my front brake on an uphill climb (wtf?), had almost crashed the same way at this spot the week before but rode up instead of walking, not enough momentum to carry me through the rocks, thinking about crashing instead of successful riding, and I was too tense.

Basically I was going to slow, not paying enough attention to riding, kinda tired, hit the big rock with my front tire, tried to pull up on the front (which resulted in pulling on the front brake since I was still covering it from the previous downhill section!) and didn't roll with the crash very well. There was a big tree on the left right next to the rocks so didn't want to roll into that either!


----------



## Jorgemonkey (Mar 10, 2004)

User error


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

jorgemonkey said:


> User error


Yes.  I wanted to re-analyze it so that I don't do it again and to help others avoid my dumba$$ mistakes. Now that I thought it through, I still can't believe I did it.


----------



## LaggDawg (Jan 9, 2005)

*Pause for the Cause*



Zachariah said:


> Dont forget:
> 
> 6) Equipment Failure - Unexpected flats, carbon bars snapping(owww!!!), pedals breaking, etc.
> 
> ...


How about getting up and going for it just AFTER you crash. I see people take tough hits to the ground, then get up and try to hard charge to keep up the pace that got them into trouble. Seriously...you just rang your bell. Take a pause for the cause and respect the effect of crash adrenaline. And yes, I speak from experience


----------



## cannesdo (Feb 3, 2007)

The only two times I really flipped OTB since I've been riding were from the same stupid thing. Riding on the street, turning to see if anyone is coming and getting too close to the curb from turning around. I'd turn back, quickly realize I was screwed, too close (parallel) to the curb, and hit the brakes too hard. Actually once was the brakes, the other I just knew I was off balance and had no space to turn out of it so I bailed on purpose. Curbs are my nemisis. The only other time I went over was trying to do a nose-wheelie in the park -- that was on grass but I felt just as stupid. I've ridden trails all over Sedona and Moab now and never gone OTB but those stupid curbs on level pavement got me good. That's so classic "Me".


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

*Pavement Precautions*

I learned that EXTRA CARE should be used, riding on pavement. Many people think it's safer- inspiring confidence to go faster. Just remember going down on pavement at speed, is far worse than crashing on dirt. I have road rash that still looks like a fresh raspberry even two months afterwards! In fact street/pavement riding actually has alot of hazards:

1) Street lights/signs - Strike one of these going fast- and it's GAME OVER.

2) Water/loose sand - Fly through a patch of this- and experience total loss of control like riding on greased ice.

3) Cars/dogs/people - SLOW DOWN when approaching these. Let the car have right of way.....they will win every time. Don't try to outrun a snarling dog. Some of them are going to run directly in your path(dumb pooches!). And, once that happens- you're going OTB. Instead- tap their snout with your shoe, and they will easily give up chase. Tell all joggers/walkers you are passing them from behind as you slow down for them.

4) Use hand signals - I know it's awkward, but it has saved my skin a few times already.

5) Potholes/glass/curbs - Whenever possible, try steering yourself away from these. If you are traveling fast......slow down.....otherwise, your gonna be walking home.


----------

